# Any tips for a 100km sportive on a single speed.



## park1 (26 Apr 2013)

I'm planning on entering the Jurassic Classic 100km sportive in August. I'm going to be using my single speed (Revolution Track) which is geared 42x16. 

I've pushed it out to 70km in training rides so far with some decent climbs (sea level up to Princetown on Dartmoor) so I'm confident I can achieve the distance, but would like to put in a decent time (sub 4 1/2 hrs)

Has anyone on here done sportive on a single, and if so do you have tips for training and for the day?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## wheres_my_beard (26 Apr 2013)

I think that if you've managed 70km the step up to 100 shouldn't be too taxing at all, depending on the terrain; get in as much time in the saddle as you can between now and the sportive, even short gentle rides will condition you legs and body to make long rides far easier. I probably would suggest not riding close to 100km before hand, as it will seriously diminish they sense of reward on the day (I was/am really proud of my first 100km, 100mile, 200km rides, and am looking forward to a 300km) of the sportive.

You may get frustrated on flat of gently inclined sections with spinning with that gear ratio, but if thats what you're used to you should do well. 

The only other advice I can give, which may well be teaching you to suck eggs, is get your tyre psi as high as they are rated for, it will make a world of difference and make sure the bike is actually comfortable for the 4+ hours you'll be riding.

Good luck!!


----------



## park1 (26 Apr 2013)

Cheers, I usually ride at 120psi as the tyres are rated 115 - 125, I'll try them a bit higher. 

My worry is getting carried away at the start and dying at the end.

I'm hoping to find some other single speed riders to pace with as I find trying to keep pace with geared riders on the flat a killer, then climbing I'm keeping a higher pace.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (26 Apr 2013)

I've ridden a small number of audaxes and one recent sportive and it is so easy to get carried away when your legs feel good on the opening miles, especially when there's loads of strong riders really pushing it, but try and keep a steady pace right from the start, and you should get to the end without totally killing yourself. Also, drink loads and eat well while riding, not just at the food stops; that's something I'm still getting my head round, and can have a catastrophic effect later in a ride, in terms of morale and energy levels.


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Apr 2013)

Sportives are hilly rides routed to tax you, that is the only difference from your normal ride, so just ride normally.


----------



## Peteaud (27 Apr 2013)

It is quite a hilly route, so easy at the begining.


----------



## mangid (29 Apr 2013)

park1 said:


> I'm planning on entering the Jurassic Classic 100km sportive in August. I'm going to be using my single speed (Revolution Track) which is geared 42x16.
> 
> I've pushed it out to 70km in training rides so far with some decent climbs (sea level up to Princetown on Dartmoor) so I'm confident I can achieve the distance, but would like to put in a decent time (sub 4 1/2 hrs)
> 
> ...


 
Recently rode up to Princetown on the way to visit some friends in Yelverton. I ride 48x18 so not far off you, and the climb nearly killed me. 7 miles of near constant climbing into a head wind, I reckon you're sorted ;-)

http://app.strava.com/activities/46926282#z3042|3904

Biggest thing on a Sportive I find is to ride at your own pace, it's easy to get caught up in a group and push yourself a little bit too much


----------



## Howard (29 Apr 2013)

My tip would be to ride it fixed, obviously! Single speed doesn't really have any pros other than being able to coast down the hills. I ride that kind of distance fixed on 48*18 - no problems.

Don't change your tire pressure - it won't help - just run it at what you always do. You could also consider getting a slightly more voluminous tire to add a spot of comfort if your frame will take it.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (29 Apr 2013)

I done the Jurrassic classic last year and if you can ride up to princetown on a fixed then theres nothing there that should really trouble you , though I couldn't do it . If I recall there was a tough climb into Sidmouth and another long steady climb the other side along a high ridge then pretty straight forward until the end near the airport with a really deceptive climb that looked flat but clearly wasn't .


----------



## park1 (29 Apr 2013)

mangid said:


> Recently rode up to Princetown on the way to visit some friends in Yelverton. I ride 48x18 so not far off you, and the climb nearly killed me. 7 miles of near constant climbing into a head wind, I reckon you're sorted ;-)
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46926282#z3042|3904
> 
> Biggest thing on a Sportive I find is to ride at your own pace, it's easy to get caught up in a group and push yourself a little bit too much



Going up Pork Hill must have been a killer. I did the climb from Yelverton through 
Dousland which is not quite so bad. I managed 54miles yesterday with a 12% climb at one point so am well pleased with myself! May try Plymouth, yelverton, tavistock, callington, saltash then back across the Tamar bridge next weekend.


----------



## park1 (29 Apr 2013)

Howard said:


> My tip would be to ride it fixed, obviously! Single speed doesn't really have any pros other than being able to coast down the hills. I ride that kind of distance fixed on 48*18 - no problems.
> 
> Don't change your tire pressure - it won't help - just run it at what you always do. You could also consider getting a slightly more voluminous tire to add a spot of comfort if your frame will take it.



Being able to coast downhill is a big advantage for me!


----------



## park1 (29 Apr 2013)

Jerry Atrik said:


> I done the Jurrassic classic last year and if you can ride up to princetown on a fixed then theres nothing there that should really trouble you , though I couldn't do it . If I recall there was a tough climb into Sidmouth and another long steady climb the other side along a high ridge then pretty straight forward until the end near the airport with a really deceptive climb that looked flat but clearly wasn't .



Cheers Jerry, checking the map of the route it seems that way. Good to know.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2013)

I rode this on fixed, 44x18 on 165 cranks, I did the long route, 53 miles.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/coventry-rd-club-charity-reliability-ride.122625/
My fixed is the only bike I ride in the winter so I'm used to riding these distances.
As others have said if you've done 70km you should be able to do a 100, but take it easy, don't go mad over the first few km, make sure you're fuelled and keep hydrated.


----------

